# Penn Research Permits First-ever Visualization



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Penn Research Permits First-ever Visualization Of Psychological Stress In The Human BrainUsing a novel application of an fMRI (functional magnetic resonance imaging) technique, researchers at the University of Pennsylvania School of Medicine have, for the first time, visualized the effects of everyday psychological stress in a healthy human brain. Their work, performed at Penn's Center for Functional Neuroimaging, provides a neuro-imaging marker of psychological stress -- which will pave the way for the development of improved strategies for preventing or correcting the long-term health consequences of chronic stress. The researchers' study appears in the November 21 online edition of Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences.http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/...51122210156.htmThe prefrontal cortex is involved in IBS.


----------

